# Sorry



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Sorry if I have been a little stressed out of late.Just a little situation I have. If there is anyone I have upset I really apologize


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Okay you want a beating here you go!














OK now you have been punished you naughty girl.So don't worry be happy.







MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

That beating really helped. Now if people from around me could take a lesson from that


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks for accepting my apology by the way. I was getting all bogged down but when you term it naughtiness it is such a relief


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Anyone else willing to accept my apologies?


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Bonniei,Didn't post 'cause I didn't feel there was any apologies I needed to accept!But, to make you feel better:OK, I accept!














Big hugs  because it sounds like you need them,Lisa


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BonnieiYou haven't done anything wrong


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

[I agree...just humor her...say 'Bad Girl' a couple of times, give her the hammer-and-hug...she'll be fine







]MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks folks. There is one elusive person who will never participate in this thread but I think I have his/her apologiesHammer and hug is too funny, Mike


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

OK-Bonniei







 (((Bonniei)))Hugs,Lisa


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

((( )))














((( ))) (((( ))))





















((( ))) (((( )))) ((((( ))))). Hey I could really get into it.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

ROFLOL, Bonniei!!







Hugs,Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Ya'll are sick puppies!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Mike Where does* your * mind wander?!!







I am shocked!!!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Anyway my last apology for my part in the whole mess. To you know who. Giving myself the hammer and the hug.







((( ))).


----------

